# 11 years old !!!!!



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

My beagle Holmes is turning 11 years old today.He is still going strong,some bump and lumps but nothing major. Anyway here is few fotos of my handsome boy.Enjoy!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday baby! My Selka is 11 as of Monday too!!!
Hope you have a great day and lots of goodies!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Holmes!!! What a great looking boy!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Holmesarty:

You were an adorable puppy and have grown into a handsome gentleman

Olga.... I see your daughter grew up with him. They must be best Buddy's

Holmes I hope you got lots of special surprises today!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Holmesy!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

AlanK said:


> Happy Birthday Holmesarty:
> 
> You were an adorable puppy and have grown into a handsome gentleman
> 
> ...


Yes they are the best friends and have something special in there are relationship. The same as my son with honey- they are best buds too


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

love that last photo!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Very cute. Happy Birthday sweet, little man !! May you have many more !!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

Your beagle is SO ADORABLE and a very happy Birthday to him!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I was a goner just with the first pic. That last pic with his vest on is adorable. Happy Birthday Holmes!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Holmes had a great birthday! He is adorable!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It looks like he is a perfectly spoiled boy for those eleven years too. Love the picture of him in the dolls bed. Happy Birthday Holmes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love Holmes. That last one of him in his vest is so sweet. The relationship between him and your daughter just shines. Love the beagles.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Holmes! He looks great! My daughter really wants a beagle, but we can't have any more pets right now. I'm going to show her the pictures, she will love them!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*Happy Belated Birthday Young Man !!!*
*And many many more *
*xox*













​


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Holmes...you are just so ADORABLE!! I know your Birthday was so very SPECIAL!! May you have many, many more you Sweet Man!!:smooch:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the Birthday wishes.Holmes had a very good day.He loved his cake,didn't mind a stupid hat mom put on.Here some pictures:


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely pics of your sweet BDay Boy :heartbeat
Cake looks yummy yum 
Have a great year little one


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Holmes*

Holmes is so adorable!!

Happy, Happy, Birthday, Holmes!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Boy, I'm late, but a very happy belated birthday. What great pics... such treasures watching him and your daughter growing up together. She is very beautiful!


----------

